# Anyone babywear at the gym?



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm having a baby at the end of November, and my son will be 2.5 then. I'm already thinking about how I'll get any exercise in, which was crucial in staving off PPD when I had my son. I had him in May, so we just went for lots of walks. But with a winter baby, I'm thinking about joining a gym. I could leave my son at the childcare place they have there, but I wouldn't want to leave a baby under 6 months (not even sure if they'd allow it). I suppose I could also hire a sitter but it would get expensive, and I don't really like leaving young babies with sitters either- it's so complicated with pumping and bottles and teaching them how to defrost the milk, etc.

SO...I'm thinking about maybe having my son go to the childcare, and wearing the baby while I work out. Is that crazy? Do you think I could manage on, say, an elliptical trainer with a baby in a moby wrap? I'd have to take it easy I imagine, but it seems like if I go at a moderate pace it wouldn't be much different than going for a walk with her.

Thoughts?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If you can, sounds great. An indoor track'd be even better cause then you wouldn't have to wait for a machine, but I don't think those are very common in gyms.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

I did Salsababies classes with DD but then, everyone was wearing their babies


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have the exact same situation! My dd was a May baby and now I am due at the end of Nov with my second.









I am planning to EC so I can't leave her at the gym daycare so I am going to hibernate with yoga and pilates DVDs and probably wear Bianca or keep her nearby while I work out.

I like the idea of wearing her while I walk on an indoor track. I might try that as well so I don't go too stir crazy at home!


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

I walked a lot w/ Ibi on my back...from newborn hood. occasionally dh and I would hit the local track and I'd walk laps that way too.

I'd suggest a back carry though...less stress on your back and you'll probably be able to get more done.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmIbrahim* 
I walked a lot w/ Ibi on my back...from newborn hood. occasionally dh and I would hit the local track and I'd walk laps that way too.

I'd suggest a back carry though...less stress on your back and you'll probably be able to get more done.

With DS I could never get the hang of back carries when he was tiny- I was using a gypsy wrap and could never get it tight enough, and I always felt like he was going to fall out. I started back carries with the Ergo when he was maybe 7 or 8 months? What's the easiest back carry for a newborn?


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

a lot of gyms won't allow kids in the weight arrea though---so it'd have to be an open walking area---great idea if you can get permission or find a place


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katielady* 
With DS I could never get the hang of back carries when he was tiny- I was using a gypsy wrap and could never get it tight enough, and I always felt like he was going to fall out. I started back carries with the Ergo when he was maybe 7 or 8 months? What's the easiest back carry for a newborn?

Well you can really do any back carry w/ a newborn provided their head and neck is supported. I liked the Japanese onbuhimo and the wide blanket Korean podaegi for newborn back carrier smyself.

Most wrap mastah mamas on TBW who back carried a newborn in a wrap did a high BWCC w/ a Tibetan finish. I never had much luck wrapping a newborn..or any sized baby at that you have to get them up very high...but it can be done. (I only was able to wrap once my son hit toddlerhood and was taller)

A very quickie way is just use 2 scarves...put newborn on a pareo or pashmina scarf on bed, lean back and bring newborn and scarf onto your back and tie over 1 shoulder...like a RS back carry and then take 2nd scarf and place over baby and knotat your front. There is a yuotube video showing a Mom in Malawi doing this. It also works well.

I have a blog post on newborn back carries as well.
http://ummibrahim.blogspot.com
just check out the archives

Lemme know if you need more detailed info. I usually try to help moms at the BWing meetings w/ doing newborn back carries if they r interested.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Heres 2 or 3 pictures...becos my son was a January baby the first month I didnt go out much...i just wore him at home, once it was late Jan/early Feb I decided to go out more and would walk, run errands, take the bus and subway w/ him like this...

Here is my husband wearing Ibi in an Onbu after a walk...
he was 4 weeks.
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...7/DSCN0521.jpg

Ready to go out in a podaegi
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...07/Photo72.jpg

Going out to the grocery store in a Velvet Chinese beibei
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...7/DSCN0667.jpg

Once the weather cleared up a bit i'd hit the track w/ him in the onbuhimo (1st pic) but the others worked well for treks around my neighborhood (I live in a city) and on the bus.

Basically I found Asian carriers to be the most suitable for newborn back wearing...but thats just my thang. I also did some khanga torso carries around the house now and then.
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u.../Photo39-1.jpg

lemme know if you need more info/advice/whatever.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i find a larger bodied MT like a Kozy the best for newborn back carries, though i also did a lightweight woven wrap (Ellaroo). it's really no big deal, you just need to practice a big. with a teeny baby it probably won't make a difference if baby's on your front or back, but once baby gets to be a couple of months old you'll probably notice a bigger difference.

i agree you will need to find out if it's allowed, though, before joining. Some places are very strict about no children being in the exercise area, but if you can talk with someone about how you'll be doing it, that you'll leave if the baby is crying so you won't disturb other people, and that you'll only be doing it until the baby is able to be in the daycare (ie - they will be getting your money for another child soon), they will probably OK it.

the wellness center where i teach says no kids in there, but no one really enforces it. i'm positive no one would care about a baby in a wrap, especially during the middle of the day when it's not very crowded.

i didn't notice if you said where you live? but it's pretty easy to bundle a newborn up, especially if you have a babywearing vest or coat or poncho. i realize some places it's just too cold for anyone to be out walking around for any length of time, though. but i would think if it was 30 degrees F or higher it would be fine as long as everyone was properly dressed. so i wouldn't give up totally on the idea of being outside, even if the gym does work out. i think it's really good for babies and kids to have fresh air and sunlight, even when it's cold. my Scandinavian friends put their babies outside in a pram for naps, even in the winter time, just kept them well bundled. apparently in Sweden and Denmark (where they are from) everyone does this.

i know yoga has also been very beneficial to many of my students who have suffered with PPD. might it be possible on a weekend or one evening a week for you partner to watch the baby while you take a class, or even go in another room and do a video?


----------



## laurelmick (Oct 24, 2005)

I would definitely check with your gym about whether they would even allow you to wear a baby on the exercise machines.

I brought DS to daycare - I think most of them will take babies older than 6-8 weeks. You deserve the time to yourself, mama!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

I was thinking of doing exactly the same thing but not on machines - our gym does have an indoor track.
My ds1 was a March baby and we walked all summer so I know I need to find something different this time.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been a fitness instructor for 10 years, so I spend lots of time in a variety of gyms.
I don't think any will let you have your baby in the main gym area. While it's perfectly safe, IMO, to baby wear on a treadmill or elliptical, they won't allow it for liability reasons. As for an indoor track, I would expect the official policy of the gym would simply be that children can't be anywhere in the gym area.

If you want indoor track, could you just walk laps at a mall?

Most gym childcare take kids 6 weeks & up. My YMCA does & there's no extra fee. If the baby is terribly fussy, they'll just page you over the loudspeaker. So if baby needs to eat, they can just page you to come take care of it. No need for bottles!
I also recommend looking into Stroller Strides - Mom + Baby workout!


----------



## wendypf (Aug 23, 2008)

I belong to a small gym and the owner lets me wear my DD while I work out. I usually go during lunch and there are at most 4 other people at the gym, including DH.

I highly recommend it if you find a gym that lets you. I'd be nervous if there were more people at the gym, especially in the free weight area, though I've never been hit with a weight, so I doubt DD would either.

I use a MT and wear her in the front. I mostly do weight lifting at the gym. Chest is the only thing I can't do while I wear her, but DH and I take turns w/who wears her, so I get it in.

We also practice EC, but I usually miss a pee while working out. She's one of the few babies who doesn't mind going while being worn. I just offer the potty before we start and when we leave. I've interrupted my workout before if I think she needs to go, but in this case, its easier if take an EC break while exercising.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Just had to add, it occured to me later how goofy it is that I recommend "stroller strides" on a baby wearing forum.. considering how many of us very rarely use a stroller!








But I still recommend the program. I haven't done it myself, but some fitness instructor friends of mine teach it. Mommy & me fitness is a great idea in general & that's what the program is about. I'm sure you could wear instead of 'stroll' during the walks.


----------



## MrsAprilMay (Jul 7, 2007)

Our local rec center lets residents walk the indoor track for free, and babywearing is totally allowed! I used to belong to a gym and I doubt they would allow it. I'm sure that they would take a 6-8 week old babe. In fact, I'm sure that a nice chunk of their business is pp women. But it will be a germ factory for sure.

You should check for mommy and me yoga classes. There are several options here. Although I've never been able to get to one, I'm sure they're a lot of fun. You could also go walking at the mall.

For newborn back carries, I found the Gypsy Mama to be difficult to adjust. I loved my Ellaroo. I'm sure that any woven wrap would work well. Just practice with a heavy doll or on a bed at first.


----------

